# If we do a Sig of the week contest?



## redsmas (May 12, 2010)

The title should be, "If we do a Sig of the month contest?"
Just go by the Poll
Please vote so we can get going (if at all)
The themes will rotate stating with the highest vote going to the lowest, then back to the start.

Here it is the contest Link


----------



## Danny600kill (May 12, 2010)

Could you elaborate, I don't fully understand what you mean?


----------



## The Pi (May 12, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Could you elaborate, I don't fully understand what you mean?



here

i think its a good idea


----------



## luke_c (May 12, 2010)

Maybe, it's a bit of a long shot though, and considering most people's skills here, I don't think it's a good idea (No offense to anyone, i'm far from perfect myself)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

I think we had something like this months (maybe years) ago, it turned out to be so-so. I wouldn't mind having one again though, some really nice sigs might be made.

You'll need some kind of reward for the winner(s) though.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 13, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I think we had something like this months (maybe years) ago, it turned out to be so-so. I wouldn't mind having one again though, some really nice sigs might be made.
> 
> You'll need some kind of reward for the winner(s) though.



Not necessarily, it would more be for fun, and fame


----------



## Berthenk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe... any theme you want? That way people can be more creative.

Edit: and how completely lame of me to upload one of mine to show off here:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 13, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the fame is what I meant, maybe some kind of custom member group would be cool (not suggesting because I want it, cos I suck at creating images and thus would fail greatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Potticus (May 14, 2010)

I'd be down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No rewards necessary lol

Few  of my pieces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A nice mosaic




A piece of shit




And my(what I think) personal masterpiece




The flag meshed with the shield, and I love the grunge!


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 14, 2010)

I'd like to have a contest...although my skills kind of suck xD...then again maybe we could be evil and have the contest entries only be made with MSPaint =D.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 14, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> I'd like to have a contest...although my skills kind of suck xD...then again maybe we could be evil and have the contest entries only be made with MSPaint =D.


That's what I make my images with, too!


----------



## bnwchbammer (May 16, 2010)

It should vary from month to month if you do it.


----------



## redsmas (May 16, 2010)

bnwchbammer said:
			
		

> It should vary from month to month if you do it.



It does and we are doing it
Link


----------



## redsmas (May 16, 2010)

can this topic now be locked please


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> can this topic now be locked please


Sure


----------

